# MySpace music help



## xvshapemindx (Jun 27, 2004)

Im new to MySpace and i have a few friends as well as me that want to have music play when the page loads. But we dont know how.
I found a website that explains it mostly. Can anyone give me some advice to simplify it and where do i get songs at? Can i use songs that have downloaded on my computer like in iTunes (mp3)?

Thanks!!


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

You could see an example of music playing here http://www.inhisimageministries.org/radio.html
On the page itself I have set links to .m3u inside the .m3u is a simple hyperlink to the .mp3 i.e. open notepad place a hyperlink http://www.mysite.com/music/mysong.mp3 and save it as "mysong.m3u" place the link to the .m3u on your site. 
When someone clicks on your link your .mp3 will begin a streaming download.


----------

